# Got the job!!!



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Waaaaa I'm so happy I'm sat in Dubai airport waiting for check in, I have my interview at 9.30 and was immediately offered the job. 

Thank you so much for all your support and wished of good luck. 

Just waiting to fly back to the UK on a proper high!!!!! 

Exciting


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

see? nothing to worry about!

Congratulations!


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

vantage said:


> see? nothing to worry about!
> 
> Congratulations!


It was really good and yes I was worried over nothing, well not nothing, but they made me feel at ease which was great. 

Lovely people, so need to start planning, once it's official anyway letter etc, make sure offer is what I think it is etc.


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Darkt said:


> Congrats


Thank you


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Just make sure that *everything* promised to you verbally is in writing, before moving out. "Don't worry about that, we'll sort it when you get here" rarely materialises.

Best of luck and congratulations.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Just make sure that *everything* promised to you verbally is in writing, before moving out. "Don't worry about that, we'll sort it when you get here" rarely materialises.
> 
> Best of luck and congratulations.


But sometimes it does, I had a few open ends that were promised but not in writing, they have followed through on everything.


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> But sometimes it does, I had a few open ends that were promised but not in writing, they have followed through on everything.


Yeah! Sure! But What Mr Rossi suggested is safer!  isn't it 
Even if you feel that your employers are trustworthy...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Darkt said:


> Yeah! Sure! But What Mr Rossi suggested is safer!  isn't it
> Even if you feel that your employers are trustworthy...


Yep, I went against my better judgement but in the end it was company policy to not for example give a specific amount for housing. The policy was they would pay for a 2 bedroom apartment and that was in my contract. I found the place I liked and was a bit concerned when I handed them the lease to pay the rent but they didn't blink.

I don't think I should have turned down the job because they would not put an amount for rent in my contract, but Mr. Rossi's way is the best!


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Yep, I went against my better judgement but in the end it was company policy to not for example give a specific amount for housing. The policy was they would pay for a 2 bedroom apartment and that was in my contract. I found the place I liked and was a bit concerned when I handed them the lease to pay the rent but they didn't blink.
> 
> I don't think I should have turned down the job because they would not put an amount for rent in my contract, but Mr. Rossi's way is the best!


In your case you have secured the bare minimum too! i.e. The package includes a salary (written down and that you judged as acceptable / decent / good) + housing (even if no specific amount is given, you know you will have a 2 BR flat) + other benefits etc...

So yes the minimum was written down  Which is good enough!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Darkt said:


> In your case you have secured the bare minimum too! i.e. The package includes a salary (written down and that you judged as acceptable / decent / good) + housing (even if no specific amount is given, you know you will have a 2 BR flat) + other benefits etc...
> 
> So yes the minimum was written down  Which is good enough!


Believe me, even though I was told I could rent in the Dubai Marina I was concerned I would be in a flat in Sharjah when the 120k bill appeared!


----------



## Darkt (Jun 17, 2012)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Believe me, even though I was told I could rent in the Dubai Marina I was concerned I would be in a flat in Sharjah when the 120k bill appeared!


lol 
... or some cluster of intl. City


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

Darkt said:


> lol
> ... or some cluster of intl. City


Exactly!


----------



## toneson (Jun 15, 2012)

zovi said:


> Waaaaa I'm so happy I'm sat in Dubai airport waiting for check in, I have my interview at 9.30 and was immediately offered the job.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support and wished of good luck.
> 
> ...


Gonna accept?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

toneson said:


> Gonna accept?


I don't know yet, I want to, but awaiting final confirmation of everything in writing, I will not accept officially by signing anything unless every detail is in writing as this is a big move.

But so far so good, just replied to original offer letter as few things missing or not detailed enough


----------



## priyanka13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Congo !! on your success
well i am a new member to this expat from India.I am a graduate.searching for a good job in dubai.is there any possibility?? can i be helped this forum in any way so please tell me??


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

priyanka13 said:


> Congo !! on your success
> well i am a new member to this expat from India.I am a graduate.searching for a good job in dubai.is there any possibility?? can i be helped this forum in any way so please tell me??


The forum is for advice, I am not too sure you will Find an actual job on here.... The forum has been helpful for info on the cost of living in Dubai etc, how it is there...


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

zovi said:


> Waaaaa I'm so happy I'm sat in Dubai airport waiting for check in, I have my interview at 9.30 and was immediately offered the job.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support and wished of good luck.
> 
> ...


Yey :clap2: well done zovi!


----------



## Eamon (Mar 5, 2009)

zovi said:


> Waaaaa I'm so happy I'm sat in Dubai airport waiting for check in, I have my interview at 9.30 and was immediately offered the job.
> 
> Thank you so much for all your support and wished of good luck.
> 
> ...


What job did you get?


----------



## zovi (Jul 5, 2012)

Purchasing manager


----------

